# Mrs BeeKeeper: Hi from BC Canada!



## Mrs BeeKeeper (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey All!

My husband (chillard willard) has been an active member of this forum for a long time now. I finally decided to get joined up here.

I hope to learn and share alike.

Blessings!
Mrs B


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

well howdy wife o'mine.

Hey everybody, this is my wife. She's new to the forum and still relativly new to bees.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

well hello wife of Chillard glad to have you join us.


----------



## Mrs BeeKeeper (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome peackeeper!


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Uhh Ohh!! Now they will be tag teaming us!!

Just joking. Good to see ya pitching in.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Where are you two at in the valley? I may be tempted to drop in and take a boo en route to my next bonspeil.


----------



## Mrs BeeKeeper (Jan 21, 2010)

HAB said:


> Uhh Ohh!! Now they will be tag teaming us!!
> 
> Just joking. Good to see ya pitching in.


HAHAH!!! Well, I am still shy to say too much here. But give me some time ....


----------



## Mrs BeeKeeper (Jan 21, 2010)

iwombat said:


> Where are you two at in the valley? I may be tempted to drop in and take a boo en route to my next bonspeil.


We're in good 'ole Chilliwack, BC!

I've been to North Bend, it's lovely there!


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Alright then. Beers at the Jolly Miller sometime. I'm usually up in October to fish the Vedder. I'll also be passing through middle of March on my way up to Kamloops. You're welcome to stop by here next time you're through North Bend too. Looks like we're in for a very early spring if things keep going the way they have been.


----------



## Mrs BeeKeeper (Jan 21, 2010)

iwombat said:


> Alright then. Beers at the Jolly Miller sometime. I'm usually up in October to fish the Vedder. I'll also be passing through middle of March on my way up to Kamloops. You're welcome to stop by here next time you're through North Bend too. Looks like we're in for a very early spring if things keep going the way they have been.


HECK yeah beers at JM it is!!!  We live right near the Vedder.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

When I was a little 'un I used to pick berries every summer on my inlaws farm in Chilliwack. Strawberries and raspberries, used to eat 'em till I couldn't stand em anymore. I miss those days now


----------

